
Katie Couric to Become Yahoo’s “Global News Anchor” - uladzislau
http://allthingsd.com/20131123/couric-deal-to-become-yahoos-global-news-anchor-set-for-monday/?mod=tweet
======
kwestro
It seems like Yahoo is spending too much money, and nothing lucrative is
coming out of it.

